# The Best Songs of the 1970's



## abalonehx (Dec 1, 2017)

There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
(1970)


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Stealthstyle (Dec 4, 2017)

Wasnt a lot are you kidding? the whole vietnam area had a lot of good tracks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

So much I couldn't begin 
But I'm in a steely Dan mood


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)

The 70's. fuck yes.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)

Like your psychedelic underground picks Blue Wizard.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

And now for some real 70's rock. A little early for Homer, but still. . . .


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

This one was barely tall enough to ride the ride.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

too larry said:


> This one was barely tall enough to ride the ride.


If Rod and Ron could have kept this band together, it would have been an all time great one. Instead one went on to pop stardom and the other one got Stoned.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

And back in the day, before we all got old and gray.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


All good ones.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

I didn't google the date, so if this is late 60's, sorry. I didn't hear it until the 70's.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)

yes sir....


----------



## deno (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> yes sir....


I bet I saw CDB in Dothan Alabama every summer for about 5 straight years. 

I bet they sounded a lot like this.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2017)

I had forgot about JT. I need a safety meeting so my thinking will clear up.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Like your psychedelic underground picks Blue Wizard.


Thanks. I'm always on the look out for something good I haven't heard yet.











Everyone will probably disagree with this next song but I love Captain Beefheart. They're so bad but I can't help myself and I've gotten shit for it in the past.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


In a former life I tried my hand at writing. In a failed attempt at a Tom Robbins type book, my protagonist wrote her college thesis on the evolution of sexist lyrics of Aerosmith songs. lol 

Loved the 70's.


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2017)

Since I'm near Tally, this has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Two of my all time favorite NY&CH songs. I like this one too.


----------



## MiG pilot (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## MiG pilot (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 21, 2017)

(1975)


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 21, 2017)

(1976)


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 21, 2017)

(1975)


----------



## MiG pilot (Dec 22, 2017)

28-11-1969 can be considered almost 70's


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas RIU


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2017)

MiG pilot said:


> 28-11-1969 can be considered almost 70's



This song is about that concert:


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)

Altamont... they called it the end of the 60's. Ushering in the 70's.
Bad ass riffs on Tyranny and Mutation. Great album.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Altamont... they called it the end of the 60's. Ushering in the 70's.
> Bad ass riffs on Tyranny and Mutation. Great album.


That's their second album, I like it too but the songs I posted are from their first album which is just called Blue Oyster Cult
I bought the cassette tape at the ship's store on the destroyer I served aboard in 1976 
I like your taste in music


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok I got those two albums mixed up. Great band.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 26, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


That song was originally released as the B-side of the Immigrant Song 45 and wasn't on the album Led Zeppelin III


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

Experience - Experience - 1971


----------



## too larry (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## GKWilly (Feb 5, 2018)

Moontan golden earring make sure to have some heady weed


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> Experience - Experience - 1971


Cool! Never heard of this album or band before. Listening to it, I thought it must be some Kraut prog rock..but its French!
Really really good though!


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)

( 1978 )




love this song, positive shit


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

1974


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

1976


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

1972 



 I was Born an raised in Motown


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

1972


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

1978


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

My favorite Rod Stewart song 1971


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

The second concert I've been to, Cobo Arena 1976 My parents took me to this show and they took me along to a Kiss concert the year before


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

Mine was Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

'73


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

'73


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

1976


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

...just thinking of that, Ho tell Cali, pondering era. one of those entire album classics. I didn't discover album until the 80s though.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

75


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

76


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Raymon (Feb 6, 2018)

'77


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 6, 2018)

amazing story of his black Les Paul Custom


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> amazing story of his black Les Paul Custom


One of the best guitar stories i've heard.. Thanks for finding and posting it.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 6, 2018)

77


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Cool! Never heard of this album or band before. Listening to it, I thought it must be some Kraut prog rock..but its French!
> Really really good though!


that whole channel has some great psychedelic rock but i can do prog rock, these guys are German..


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


>


didn't know this was a cover


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 7, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> didn't know this was a cover


for sure it never ceases to amaze me i keep on discovering songs that i thought were original only to find someone has done it years before!


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

Sweet-ballroom blitz




i remember it from wyanes world
"The Ballroom Blitz" was inspired by an incident on 27 January 1973 when the band was performing at the Grand Hall in Kilmarnock, Scotland and were driven offstage by a barrage of bottles


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)

*Golden Earring - Radar Love (1973)*


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)

1978


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> 1978


These guys went to hell and back. One of my favorites.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

78


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


I'm hungry for a Wendy's double and a choco frosty now


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2018)

Probably my favorite group


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

I think this thread makes a solid case that the 70's were the best years for music. VH, Zeppelin, Floyd, Gaye, Bowie, Mac, .... 

Did anyone say my theme song?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)

Cool cover by these boys from Frankenmuth


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)

great soundboard from Valentine's Day ..eve 1975


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)

And this monumental bastard of an album. Released Feb. Friday the fucking 13th, 1970.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I think this thread makes a solid case that the 70's were the best years for music. VH, Zeppelin, Floyd, Gaye, Bowie, Mac, ....
> 
> Did anyone say my theme song?


Good to see ya back man!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Cool cover by these boys from Frankenmuth



love that band


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Gerald9596 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

(1974)


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

play it loud


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


>


...got my Kizz records ooout...




romantic music for the ladies, like this one...


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

My favorite. Get Your Wings. Or Rocks. Or Toys.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> My favorite. Get Your Wings. Or Rocks. Or Toys.


Definitely one of my top 10 all time bands.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

Or the first one. Old Aerosmith is kickass. Do you know... the first song Perry and Tyler wrote together?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Or the first one. Old Aerosmith is kickass. Do you know... the first song Perry and Tyler wrote together?


Enlighten us.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)

ha that one.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 18, 2018)

( 1978 )


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 23, 2018)

you guessed^


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2018)

esh dov ets said:


> you guessed^


I went through a major Dire Straits phase in the 80's. Loved those guys. Now they are one of the wife's favorite bands, so I still hear them when in her car.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2018)

This was one of my favorites back then. Loves lost and all that young man stuff.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 23, 2018)

Mark Knopfler is such an articulate guitarist. Great tone and feel. Great songwriter. Very cool.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm still on a Who kick


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

I worked in the light shop on the USS Saipan in the early 80's. We {light shop electrician mates} were in charge of the PA systems on the ship, and we had a PA hooked up in the shop that would rock the bulkheads. This was always a favorite when we were underway.


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> USS Saipan


Did a short gig on the Saipan in the late 90's. Don't know how you dudes could be cooped up on those things for so long.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Did a short gig on the Saipan in the late 90's. Don't know how you dudes could be cooped up on those things for so long.


Not too bad with just the 700 sailors. When the 2000 Marines came aboard it was another matter. But after a month or two of nothing but eat, sleep and stand watch, you kind of ignore everything that isn't essential. It's crazy they turned the old girl into razor blades.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you for your service.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Thank you for your service.


Same old story. Go to school. Fall in love. Flunk out of school. Fall out of love. Join the Navy to get the fuck out of Dodge. I'm sure we've all done it.

I changed many a light bulb in that flight deck. Also up on the mast. Although the mast looks smaller in the picture. She did have a few face lifts over the years.


The light shop was right behind the anchor on the starboard side. The outside edge of the shop curved with the curve of the hull. We had a hidden rack behind the Degaussing cables. If you had the midwatch, you could catch a couple of hours sleep during the day.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 1, 2018)

I was on a destroyer in the '70s


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 1, 2018)

IMO, the 70's was the apex of the electronic age of music. Prior to the 50's, the only thing they had were strings, percussion, and horns. Then with the 50's came the electric revolution, which was mastered in the 60's, and peaked by the 70's. My favorite part about the 70's is how the music scene was filled with so much variety and it was more about the music than the genre or type. You had the singer/songwriters that got play, rock, funk, disco, R&B, and even country music crossover would get air time. Unlike a lot of "musicians" today, those artists all played their own instruments, and sang without the help from technology. The consolidation of record companies and radio stations that took place in the 80's was pure fucking cancer, and music has never recovered.

Pop





Rock





Funk





R&B





Disco





Singer / songwriter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4

Country
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZeYDBY4fw


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was on a destroyer in the '70s


I never was on a Tin Can. Hear they were hard to handle in rough weather.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I never was on a Tin Can. Hear they were hard to handle in rough weather.


I've been through 3 typhoons so I can definitely attest to that my friend


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been through 3 typhoons so I can definitely attest to that my friend


The only time weather had any effect on me was in Naples. We were too big to get to the peer, so we anchored out in the bay and went ashore in Mike boats. That night the wind came up and we couldn't back to the ship. After 2-3 hours of freezing our ass off on the shore, we got to spend the night on the mess deck of a ship tied to the peer. {so maybe I have been on a Tin Can after all}


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

And my favorite from this album.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

My other favorite from this album. I had to write a review of Some Girls for the school paper when I was a Sr in high school. I copied most of it from Rolling Stone.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> IMO, the 70's was the apex of the electronic age of music. Prior to the 50's, the only thing they had were strings, percussion, and horns. Then with the 50's came the electric revolution, which was mastered in the 60's, and peaked by the 70's. My favorite part about the 70's is how the music scene was filled with so much variety and it was more about the music than the genre or type. You had the singer/songwriters that got play, rock, funk, disco, R&B, and even country music crossover would get air time. Unlike a lot of "musicians" today, those artists all played their own instruments, and sang without the help from technology. The consolidation of record companies and radio stations that took place in the 80's was pure fucking cancer, and music has never recovered.
> 
> Pop
> 
> ...


I agree, the 70's really were the greatest decade for music. The golden age of rock. Not only rock but in every genre. 60's introduced experimentation in pop music and the Beatles and the by the late 60's it was blooming. No other decade had so much experimentation. It was a perfect scene fueled by the best (and worst) drugs. This started in the late 60's - Stones,Dead,Cream,Zeppelin,Hendrix,etc. Anything mid to late 60's can go in here too.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Bobbie had to do the introduction. I love seeing these old Pigpen shows.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

I was in Boulder Co when Joe Walsh had just joined the Eagles. I think they played Red Rocks. One of my BIL's kid sisters went to the show. She said it was pretty weird. They played all their old soft stuff, and a few James Gang standards. But he did blend in rather well over time.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)

"Bernie Leadon, who was the principal country influence in the band, left the band after the release of the previous album _One of These Nights_. For _Hotel California_, the band made a conscious decision to move away from country rock, and wrote some songs that are more rock & roll, such as "Victim of Love" and "Life in the Fast Lane". Leadon was replaced by Joe Walsh who provided the opening guitar riff of "Life in the Fast Lane" that was then developed into the song. The title for "Life in the Fast Lane" was inspired by a conversation between Frey and his drug dealer during a high speed car ride."
"The melody of the title track, "Hotel California", was written by Don Felder. Don Henley wrote most of the lyrics, with contributions from Glenn Frey. Henley noted that hotel had become a "literal and symbolic focal point of their lives at that time", and it became the theme of the song. Frey wanted the song to be "more cinematic", and to write it "just like it was a movie". Henley sought inspiration for the lyrics by driving out into the desert, as well as from films and theatre."


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> "Bernie Leadon, who was the principal country influence in the band, left the band after the release of the previous album _One of These Nights_. For _Hotel California_, the band made a conscious decision to move away from country rock, and wrote some songs that are more rock & roll, such as "Victim of Love" and "Life in the Fast Lane". Leadon was replaced by Joe Walsh who provided the opening guitar riff of "Life in the Fast Lane" that was then developed into the song. The title for "Life in the Fast Lane" was inspired by a conversation between Frey and his drug dealer during a high speed car ride."
> "The melody of the title track, "Hotel California", was written by Don Felder. Don Henley wrote most of the lyrics, with contributions from Glenn Frey. Henley noted that hotel had become a "literal and symbolic focal point of their lives at that time", and it became the theme of the song. Frey wanted the song to be "more cinematic", and to write it "just like it was a movie". Henley sought inspiration for the lyrics by driving out into the desert, as well as from films and theatre."


I think I have all the early Eagles albums. I was into the whole alt country thing back in the day. These guys were really good back then.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

This may be '69, but I'm a risk taker. Gram Parson's death was tragic. He had money before he got into music, but just couldn't cope with life. Sad, sad story.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


This song inspired me to pick up the guitar back then and just now. Good tune


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


There was a guy in my little town that bragged about having every single skynryd album. But that was his entire record collection. I was poor back then, but I still had a couple hundred albums and a lot more cassettes. We all thought it was funny.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Although it was technically a 1969 song, it didn't make its waves until the 70s....

Gimme shelter, my favourite version is by Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## dbkick (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

The Dawg said:


>


Truly a masterpiece by Jimmy. Led Zeppelin was genius.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


One of the best album covers of all time. I played with that thing for hours.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

lol. I still have my vinyl copy I bought in the late 80's. Artwork by Zacron. Apparently Jimmy hated the artwork. I was blown away by it and the music being stoned. The spinning wheel. Incredible.album.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

(1977)


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

This was released in 69. Sorry. I'm just a rule breaker, what can I say?


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> This was released in 69. Sorry. I'm just a rule breaker, what can I say?


Anything late sixties can go in here


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

I was bitten by a boar, I was gouged and I was gored, but I pulled on through...


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I was bitten by a boar, I was gouged and I was gored, but I pulled on through...


The boys do have a way with words.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Another '69 drop, but this cut was recorded last night. Lots of story time in this Bobbie and Phil Duo tour. Never heard anything like this before. Bobbie must be feeling his age. {not sure I like all the acoustic stuff. After Dead and Co, it's too relaxing}


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


When I was in the Navy, all the black shoe sailors off the Saipan hung at a bar called the Sportsman. They had about 6 songs off the Start me Up album on the juke box. I about wore them out.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

totally in a Stones mood now.... love em...


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

Here is a lullaby to rock you to sleep.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 9, 2018)

Im playing guitar through a Catalinbread Formula 55 pedal right now. Sounds amazing like that sound Neil got.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## marijaymade (Mar 11, 2018)

When ganja was at its best, dear 70s!


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Here is a lullaby to rock you to sleep.


That song was banned in Spain


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That song was banned in Spain


I can see how their point of view would differ from the folks on the receiving end of the Guns, Germs and Steel.


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

I thought I was on the pepper thread. Almost posted pictures of my pepper sprouts. lol

I need to pay better attention.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> I can see how their point of view would differ from the folks on the receiving end of the Guns, Germs and Steel.


They're not wild about Neil Young's "Alabama" or "Southern Man" in Alabama either


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They're not wild about Neil Young's "Alabama" or "Southern Man" in Alabama either


True. But Neil and Ronnie were good friends, no matter what the song lyrics say. No one likes for outsiders to point out their shortcomings.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They're not wild about Neil Young's "Alabama" or "Southern Man" in Alabama either


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 16, 2018)

I saw Lynyrd Skynyrd in Honolulu in 1977


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


That was a good show.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I saw Lynyrd Skynyrd in Honolulu in 1977


I never saw them while Ronnie was alive. Did see the Tribute band with Johnny VZ singing in Tallahassee.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Not a lot of good Skynyrd shows on You Tube. Mostly the band now that they are older.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

I like the more electric cuts of Cortez with NY & Crazy Horse myself.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

But for the softer side of Neil. . . . .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> I never saw them while Ronnie was alive. Did see the Tribute band with Johnny VZ singing in Tallahassee.


Lynyrd Skynyrd-Ronnie = Little Feat-Lowell


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd-Ronnie = Little Feat-Lowell


I do love me some Dixie Chicken.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 17, 2018)

MELLOW ......Get baked and chill with this soul sound of the 70's


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Not many bands can have Clapton walk out, and be replaced by Jeff Beck. Those British bands from the 60's were so good, and in many cases, were gone so quickly.


----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 2, 2018)

The Dawg said:


>


Alto Reed is the real deal. He liked to go up to the top level and hang off the rail as the song opened. The spotlights would pan all over the place, then "find" him just as the sax was getting good.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (May 17, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (May 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 25, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (May 28, 2018)

Let's Remember All Who Have Made The Ultimate Sacrifice So You Could Enjoy Your Freedom


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 29, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Let's Remember All Who Have Made The Ultimate Sacrifice So You Could Enjoy Your Freedom


Killing poor people on the other side of the world in order to steal natural resources is not fighting for "freedom". They died in the name of colonialism.


----------



## esh dov ets (May 29, 2018)

rock on


----------



## esh dov ets (May 29, 2018)

walk on


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## PigKiller (Jul 5, 2018)

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0pp1yAivrA


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm a fleabit peanut monkey
And all my friends are junkies
That's not really true
I'm a cold Italian pizza
I could use a lemon squeezer
What you do?
But I've been bit and I've been tossed around
By every she-rat in this town
Have you babe?
But I am just a monkey man
I'm glad you are a monkey woman too
I was bitten by a boar
I was gouged and I was gored
But I pulled on through
Yeah, I'm a sack of broken eggs
I always have an unmade bed
Don't you?
Well I hope we're not too messianic
Or a trifle too satanic
But we love to play the blues
But well I am just a monkey man
I'm glad you are a monkey woman too
Monkey woman too babe

Greatest lyrics ever?


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


The kid sister of BIL #2 saw one of the first shows after Joe Walsh joined the Eagles {while we were in Colorado visiting}. She said it was a pretty disjointed show. Lots of a old Eagles stuff, with a few James Gang standards.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 14, 2018)

liketrippingdownsomeoldwoodstairs


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

I heard this driving into work this morning. On one of those "look back" shows that comes on Sunday Mornings.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow, That Terry Reid is great. Never heard it before. Amazing voice.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 17, 2018)

Leonard Cohen wrote this about Janis Joplin.... sometime around 1974.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


I was only home from Vietnam for a couple days and some friends took me to a Grand Funk Concert and I swear Mark Farner sang this song directly to me......I know I was on acid for the first time, but im just sayin....


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 5, 2018)

*The Band - Time To Kill*


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

What is that saying? Something about two birds with one stone. . . .


----------



## Hashishh (Sep 8, 2018)

Probably the best version of House of the Rising Sun I've ever heard. Check out Bye-Bye Blues if you're into that.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)

John Paul Jones


----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 17, 2018)

I know what he means


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2018)

Can't believe no one's posted these guys yet. Their debut album was all about an acid trip in about 14 movements.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Organicus (Sep 18, 2018)

Some great choice’s , not many rocker’s from 70’s left now .


----------



## too larry (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2018)

Volume # 11 is made for this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Good tune. Poco did a fine cover on their "Crazy Eyes" LP.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## pulpoinspace (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)

One of my 5 desert island LPS. This and Captain Beyond are 1 and 2..


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> One of my 5 desert island LPS. This and Captain Beyond are 1 and 2..


That's insane. I think I only ever heard the Dollhouse album.


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Not sure if this is in the best, but You Tube picked it for me. I was listening to Buddy Guy and The Brothers. Went to get high and this is on when I get back. They need to tinker with a little bit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> That's insane. I think I only ever heard the Dollhouse album.


Hey, amigo, thanks for listening !

Roger 'Chappy' Chapman's voice turned a lot of people off. I could hardly get anyone to give 'Fearless' a chance. 40 some years later, it's still an epic achievement to me. I've never tired of it.

This is future King Crimson and Asia vocalist John Wetton laying down some leads @ 1:35 while Chappy goes into uncharted territory with the harmonies. Just slays me to this day.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 30, 2018)

I was thinking that was the craziest vocals since...fifty fifty by Zappa.
Interesting Band. Defiantly progressive. They remind me of early Genesis.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2018)

I guess this would be #3 on my desert album list. "We're pain, we're steel, a plot of knives."


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess this would be #3 on my desert album list. "We're pain, we're steel, a plot of knives."


Talk about miss matched shows. When I was stationed in Norfolk I saw Blue Oyster Cult with Kansas. Both played good shows, but just not a common pairing.


----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Talk about miss matched shows. When I was stationed in Norfolk I saw Blue Oyster Cult with Kansas. Both played good shows, but just not a common pairing.


I think I saw a show on that tour. I never missed a BOC gig I could get to. Partied with Albert and some roadies after a gig at the Spectrum.

The worst paired show I ever attended had Earth Wind and Fire opening for Uriah Heep. The EWF fans brought whistles and assorted percussion items, and kept it going long after EWF exited, and into the Heeps set. After two songs, the Heep fans turned on the EWF fans that refused to quit. Hard to blame them.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 1, 2018)

Abracadabra Steven Miller band


----------



## the rock (Oct 1, 2018)

Lynyrd Skynyrd -That Smell


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)

To fully appreciate the lyrics, eliminate the word "room" every time you hear it.
EX: "Just gimme some head [room]."


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2018)

The album sucked, but the opening track was and is near perfection. If you couldn't score with this, a quart of beer, and a joint, well......wtf not?


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 9, 2018)

Zeppelin at the height of their Powers. Osaka 1971.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)

12-77




_*You start a conversation you can't even finish it*_
_*You're talking a lot, but you're not saying anything*_
_*When I have nothing to say, my lips are sealed*_
_*Say something once, why say it again?*_


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)

1-23-77


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2018)

10-17-77


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

Hill, Barbata, and Ethridge


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Nov. 1970


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

May 1973


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> May 1973


You can really hear The Guess Who's "Undun" in this, almost like a re-write.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Are they similar in chord progression?


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

BTO and the Guess Who. Two great Canadian bands. None the less.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Geddy is one of the strangest looking humans ever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> BTO and the Guess Who. Two great Canadian bands. None the less.


Guess Who birthed Randy Bachmann ya know....

I sure hope folks have had a chance to catch David Bromberg at some point. He tours to this day, with and w/o the Big Band. I've seen them half a dozen times, but his chops have slowed down a bit in later years.
In his prime, no one could touch Mr Bromberg. An epic performance here.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah, Randy. Burton Cummings though... one of the greatest classic rock vocalists.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

David Bromberg? A Jewish Bluegrass Flatpicker? Honestly never heard of him, thanlks, amazing stuff


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

May 1972




Sing to the noble eagle
Help is on the way
A government team of experts
Is a'rushin' to your aid

I know your not excited
An eagle is no waif
Fly on up to Canada
This country isn't safe
Anymore
That's for sure


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

June 1977


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> David Bromberg? A Jewish Bluegrass Flatpicker? Honestly never heard of him, thanlks, amazing stuff


A David Bromberg Band concert gave you every style you'd ever want, from five finger and acoustic flat picking to electric blues rock and jazz. They were as tight a band as you'd ever see. Used to do annual NYC radio shows on New Years eve with multiple big name guests. How hot was this band?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Yeah, Randy. Burton Cummings though... one of the greatest classic rock vocalists.


Speaking of fine vocalists and guitarists, these cats are in the 'one hit wonders' bin, but they rip it here.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2018)

Jesus, is that like one of the first B.C. Rich Mockingbirds?


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2018)

1973


----------



## greencropper (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

When I said 'no one could touch Bromberg in his prime' a couple posts ago, Mr Alvin Lee somehow slipped my mind. 1971 or 2.


----------



## bighitter420 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2018)

".....Like they were raised on cornbread and black eyed peas." - Don Cornelius


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> When I said 'no one could touch Bromberg in his prime' a couple posts ago, Mr Alvin Lee somehow slipped my mind. 1971 or 2.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


>


I saw Johnny and Edgar Winter with Rick Derringer in the early 80's. Really great showmen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> When I said 'no one could touch Bromberg in his prime' a couple posts ago, Mr Alvin Lee somehow slipped my mind. 1971 or 2.



Oh, man ! Did I really call Albert Lee Alvin? That's worth a week suspension.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, man ! Did I really call Albert Lee Alvin? That's worth a week suspension.


And I listened to the song and didn't catch it.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## the rock (Nov 6, 2018)

working for the MCA


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Good tune. The backing band on that RP album was essentially Little Feat. Mr Palmer latched right on, wisely.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Jesus, is that like one of the first B.C. Rich Mockingbirds?


My BC Rich is older


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

What the Funk?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

"yeah, there's a storm on the loose...sirens in my head." The incredible George Kooymans shredding that wooden ax.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Been driving all night, my hands wet on the wheel. And the words in my head that drives my heel. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

"We're pain, we're steel, a plot of knives"


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

A lot of people these days never knew that Chicago w/ Terry Kath was a kick a$$ band. I post this full concert, but only for the first 6:40 - Kath's masterpiece, "Introduction".


----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2018)

Most people don't know this band was formed in 1972. In my opinion their best stuff is from their early days with Ulrich Roth as lead guitar.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Al_bert_ Lee and the boys burnin' down Paris.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## sdd420 (Nov 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A lot of people these days never knew that Chicago w/ Terry Kath was a kick a$$ band. I post this full concert, but only for the first 6:40 - Kath's masterpiece, "Introduction".


Best guitarist I ever saw. Thatwas a badass group in the beginning before the ballads


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

The Swamp King just passed away last month.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 13, 2018)

This was my favorite band of the 70s, seen these guys live second only to the Dead (bit of a dichotomy?)











Rest in peace Stan Lee..


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)

I usually don't listen to Montrose. But when I do so do the neighbors !


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I usually don't listen to Montrose. But when I do so do the neighbors !


Get on your bad motor scooter and ride.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)

sublime


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

This came on the radio while I was on lunch. "Ev'rybody funny, now you funny too."


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

No love for Lonesome Dave? How 'bout Chris Youlden?


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The Swamp King just passed away last month.


That song had an impact on RWH's life.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)

What was that move by Ritchie at :23? .
The entire guitar solo cameraman is on the keyboards, wtf?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## The Dawg (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)

I saw DM at a small venue in Tampa in 1980. Killer show. The place was like a small Spanish village square.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Sam Samudia. Also known as ____________ ?


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)

Sam the Sham & Skydog rocking right along on that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)

"It;s been eight o'clock for years."


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

happy b'day week @Michael Huntherz


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

Never have to worry...that's the name of the game.


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't need no stinking drummer. We will just stomp our feet.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Those two were favorites of my dear departed mother.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Those two were favorites of my dear departed mother.


I was far too young to have any appreciation of them, but revisiting them has been fun. I notice that Porter more often than not sang harmony under Dolly's lead. The Wagon Masters were pretty tight.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I was far too young to have any appreciation of them, but revisiting them has been fun. I notice that Porter more often than not sang harmony under Dolly's lead. The Wagon Masters were pretty tight.


They made some good music. Her star got brighter than his, and when she decided to leave in 1974 to make music on her own, he sued for break of contract. I think she did have to pay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

Stills had the chops, Nash the high harmony, Crosby had the voice, And the soul.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Stills had the chops, Nash the high harmony, Crosby had the voice, And the soul.


And Neil had the electricity.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> And Neil had the electricity.


Yeah...sometimes...lol. He did a lot of stuff that just passed me by, and I often found his guitar leads as annoying as Dickie Betts. But he also hit a lot of dingers [ home runs]. I have one Neil release in my 'must have' collection. If you can guess on the first try what it is, it's worth a pack of BBB beans. 

Three hints. 1, It's not a live album 2. It's not with any of CS&N 3. My copy is on cassette.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah...sometimes...lol. He did a lot of stuff that just passed me by, and I often found his guitar leads as annoying as Dickie Betts. But he also hit a lot of dingers [ home runs]. I have one Neil release in my 'must have' collection. If you can guess on the first try what it is, it's worth a pack of BBB beans.
> 
> Three hints. 1, It's not a live album 2. It's not with any of CS&N 3. My copy is on cassette.


Let me think a minute.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

@Amos Otis, with the clues you laid out, I would guess Comes a Time.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> And Neil had the electricity.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> @Amos Otis, with the clues you laid out, I would guess Comes a Time.


That's a nice tune. With Young's enormous output, it would be amazing if you got it on one try. The judge allows a mulligan, amigo. Next hint: it was not folky.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a nice tune. With Young's enormous output, it would be amazing if you got it on one try. The judge allows a mulligan, amigo. Next hint: it was not folky.


Nicolette and JJ nudged me in that direction. 

Not folky. Maybe only one or two albums of this type music?

Some thinking music. . . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nicolette and JJ nudged me in that direction.
> 
> Not folky. Maybe only one or two albums of this type music?
> 
> Some thinking music. . . .


While I hurriedly listen to albums from the early 80's.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

This is tough. I haven't listened to so much Neil Young in years. And trying to put myself in @Amos Otis's ears, so to speak, is more exercise than this old head is used to.

But anyway, I figure it has to be an album that is not like most of the others. Maybe a toss up between new wave and county. I've heard you posting more country than new wave, so. . . . .

1985's Old Ways. . . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Got to run. I'll play more tomorrow. 

Sorry to all you 70's fans for the onslaught of 80's NY. This is from the Punkish years.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

One of my favorite Clapton albums. Clean and mean.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> One of my favorite Clapton albums. Clean and mean.


top 10 albums ever for me as well maybe...too good


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> top 10 albums ever for me as well maybe...too good


I used to made tall grass short in exchange for money. One of my yards had a weird side yard that was roughly shaped like Florida. Even had a notch where the Georgia/Alabama line would be. I always sang Mainline Florida to myself as I cut the grass there. {and thought about the effects of sea level rise as I went. There was a blueberry bush that when cut around, would represent the Glades filling up with sea water} (warning: hiking and cutting grass can lead to too much thought)


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 16, 2018)

Ha. That riff and song is like 'let's get up and do this". Good stuff to put on when your working.. filling pots with soil,transplanting or dirty work.
A fun song to play on the guitar too.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

this guy has a degree in cowbell!


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> this guy has a degree in cowbell!


He rattatatt-tatt on dat cowbell damn


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)

Yeh, really like Aerosmith


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)

_*Aerosmith Rawks*_


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)

got any good smoke up North?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> got any good smoke up North?


Sure do,! My friends enjoy the selection I have.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 28, 2018)

Just finished trimming a new strain for us. Very promising keeper, we'll know in a week or so.

Black D.O.G.....Pretty sure my patients are going to get some relaxing relief for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Just finished trimming a new strain for us. Very promising keeper, we'll know in a week or so.
> 
> Black D.O.G.....Pretty sure my patients are going to get some relaxing relief for sure.


I've grown that off and on for a couple of years. Have one in progress as part of the jelly pie project.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## canpies (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Cool!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

Godley, Creme and Stewart, featuring the Neanderthal Girls.


----------



## canpies (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Chris Hillman's Manassas


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

*So Very Hard to Go*

*



*


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 11, 2019)

Just that groove for the first 17 seconds or so


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

It's true. There was a time long ago that Rod Stewart was pretty good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2019)

1971


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2019)

1970


----------



## mezzomario (Feb 5, 2019)

beatles of course


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2019)

mezzomario said:


> beatles of course


They broke up in 69, officially in 4/70.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They broke up in 69, officially in 4/70.


But I listened to them on the radio in the 70's.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you Jesus. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 9, 2019)

1977
Singer sounds like Back in Black era Brian Johnson.
The singer of Nazareth on this album, Dan McCafferty, is Scottish.
But Bon Scott was Scottish and Brian Johnson is Australian.

Frank Frazetta cover...


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

"Bup bup boo ba boop a boop boo yeah"


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)

Crabby Appleton 1970


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dedicated to myself.
"You've got a beauty, a bad a$$, the mother of them all."


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2019)

"oh yes I am"


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 28, 2019)

I'd like to thank my Canadian neighbors to the north for this gem of a band.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

Warning - nude images alert !


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

The 2nd album of previously unreleased music recorded live. Neil was first.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)

Don't sleep on this pop monster. It has some extremely tasty guitar that we blasted thru the Pioneer deck and Kraco pre-amp back in the day.


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Mar 19, 2019)

EL Connoisseur said:


>


My very first concert was Dio. Accept opened. Balls to the wall!!

Black Sabbath for me baby any song


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2019)

Blue back said:


> My very first concert was Dio. Accept opened. Balls to the wall!!
> 
> Black Sabbath for me baby any song


Exception "Fairies Wear Boots".


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2019)

sweet nicollette - down to seeds and stems


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Blue back said:


> My very first concert was Dio. Accept opened. Balls to the wall!!
> 
> Black Sabbath for me baby any song


OK!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

*Tarney Spencer Band - No Time To Lose*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Pretty certain this was originally written for the 76' Bicentennial:


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

*The Night Disco Died*​
_On July 12, 1979, the Chicago rock station WLUP-FM and the Chicago White Sox collaborated on a twin night double-header originally called Teen Night. After the events of that evening, it would come to be known as Disco Demolition.

People who brought a disco record to Comiskey Park were admitted for 98 cents (97.9 is WLUP’s position on the dial) to see the Sox play the Detroit Tigers. In terms of draw, it was perhaps the most successful promotion in the history of Major League Baseball. The middling White Sox had been averaging about 18,000 fans a game in a stadium that seated close to 45,000. An estimated 70,000 showed up that day.

After the first game, WLUP personality Steve Dahl and his sidekick, Garry Meier, took to the field to blow up a large box of the collected records as Dahl led the crowd in chants of “Disco sucks!” Soon after the records blew, people flooded the field. They tore out seats and lit bonfires in the outfield. Eventually, the police arrived on horseback.

Because of the resulting field conditions, the second game was canceled and the White Sox were charged with a forfeit.

Forty years later, Disco Demolition remains one of the most infamous events in baseball history—and an iconic cultural moment. Here, the people intimately involved in the promotion, as well as those in attendance, recount how it went down._


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2019)

*'Live Aid' concert raises $127 million for famine relief in Africa*​
_On July 13, 1985, at Wembley Stadium in London, Prince Charles and Princess Diana officially open Live Aid, a worldwide rock concert organized to raise money for the relief of famine-stricken Africans. Continued at JFK Stadium in Philadelphia (where Joan Baez famously kicked it off by telling the crowd "this is your Woodstock, and it's long overdue") and at other arenas around the world, the 16-hour “superconcert” was globally linked by satellite to more than a billion viewers in 110 nations. In a triumph of technology and good will, the event raised more than $125 million in famine relief for Africa._

_Live Aid was the brainchild of Bob Geldof, the singer of an Irish rock group called the Boomtown Rats. In 1984, Geldof traveled to Ethiopia after hearing news reports of a horrific famine that had killed hundreds of thousands of Ethiopians and threatened to kill millions more. After returning to London, he called Britain’s and Ireland’s top pop artists together to record a single to benefit Ethiopian famine relief. “Do They Know It’s Christmas?” was written by Geldof and Ultravox singer Midge Ure and performed by “Band Aid,” an ensemble that featured Culture Club, Duran Duran, Phil Collins, U2, Wham!, and others. It was the best-selling single in Britain to that date and raised more than $10 million._

_“Do They Know It’s Christmas?” was also a No. 1 hit in the United States and inspired U.S. pop artists to come together and perform “We Are the World,” a song written by Michael Jackson and Lionel Richie. “USA for Africa,” as the U.S. ensemble was known, featured Jackson, Richie, Geldof, Harry Belafonte, Bob Dylan, Cyndi Lauper, Paul Simon, Bruce Springsteen, Tina Turner, Stevie Wonder, and many others. The single went to the top of the charts and eventually raised $44 million._

_With the crisis continuing in Ethiopia, and the neighboring Sudan also stricken with famine, Geldof proposed Live Aid, an ambitious global charity concert aimed at raising more funds and increasing awareness of the plight of many Africans. Organized in just 10 weeks, Live Aid was staged on Saturday, July 13, 1985. More than 75 acts performed, including Elton John, Queen, Madonna, Santana, Run DMC, Sade, Sting, Bryan Adams, the Beach Boys, Mick Jagger, David Bowie, Queen, Duran Duran, U2, the Who, Tom Petty, Neil Young, and Eric Clapton. The majority of these artists performed at either Wembley Stadium in London, where a crowd of 70,000 turned out, or at Philadelphia’s JFK Stadium, where 100,000 watched. Thirteen satellites beamed a live television broadcast of the event to more than one billion viewers in 110 countries. More than 40 of these nations held telethons for African famine relief during the broadcast._

_A memorable performance of the concert was by Queen, particularly frontman Freddie Mercury, who unexpectedly stole the show with a fierce performance. With the group losing steam as they went into the early 1980s after a career of multiple hits, they offered the crowd an unforgettable 20-minute performance. Going from "Bohemian Rhapsody" to "We Will Rock You" and finishing with "We Are the Champions," Queen captivated the audience with a journey through their hits, with Mercury at the helm._

_Another top moment was by Phil Collins in Philadelphia after flying by Concorde from London, where he performed at Wembley earlier in the day. He later played drums in a reunion of the surviving members of Led Zeppelin. Beatle Paul McCartney and the Who’s Pete Townsend held Bob Geldof aloft on their shoulders during the London finale, which featured a collective performance of “Do They Know It’s Christmas?” Six hours later, the U.S. concert ended with “We Are the World.”_

_Live Aid eventually raised $127 million in famine relief for African nations, and the publicity it generated encouraged Western nations to make available enough surplus grain to end the immediate hunger crisis in Africa. Geldof was later knighted by Queen Elizabeth II for his efforts._

_In early July 2005, Geldof staged a series of “Live 8″ concerts in 11 countries around the world to help raise awareness of global poverty. Organizers, led by Geldof, purposely scheduled the concert days before the annual G8 summit in an effort to increase political pressure on G8 nations to address issues facing the extremely poor around the world. Live 8 claims that an estimated 3 billion people watched 1,000 musicians perform in 11 shows, which were broadcast on 182 television networks and by 2,000 radio stations. Unlike Live Aid, Live 8 was intentionally not billed as a fundraiser–Geldof’s slogan was, “We don’t want your money, we want your voice.” Perhaps in part because of the spotlight brought to such issues by Live 8, the G8 subsequently voted to cancel the debt of 18 of the world’s poorest nations, make AIDS drugs more accessible, and double levels of annual aid to Africa, to $50 billion by 2010._


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> *'Live Aid' concert raises $127 million for famine relief in Africa*​
> _On July 13, 1985, at Wembley Stadium in London, Prince Charles and Princess Diana officially open Live Aid, a worldwide rock concert organized to raise money for the relief of famine-stricken Africans. Continued at JFK Stadium in Philadelphia (where Joan Baez famously kicked it off by telling the crowd "this is your Woodstock, and it's long overdue") and at other arenas around the world, the 16-hour “superconcert” was globally linked by satellite to more than a billion viewers in 110 nations. In a triumph of technology and good will, the event raised more than $125 million in famine relief for Africa._
> 
> _Live Aid was the brainchild of Bob Geldof, the singer of an Irish rock group called the Boomtown Rats. In 1984, Geldof traveled to Ethiopia after hearing news reports of a horrific famine that had killed hundreds of thousands of Ethiopians and threatened to kill millions more. After returning to London, he called Britain’s and Ireland’s top pop artists together to record a single to benefit Ethiopian famine relief. “Do They Know It’s Christmas?” was written by Geldof and Ultravox singer Midge Ure and performed by “Band Aid,” an ensemble that featured Culture Club, Duran Duran, Phil Collins, U2, Wham!, and others. It was the best-selling single in Britain to that date and raised more than $10 million._
> ...


I know you remember this relief concert. Lots of the big names at the time involved.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 13, 2019)

If this hasn't been posted.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> I know you remember this relief concert. Lots of the big names at the time involved.


Did you ever see the 80's metal take on a benefit event? See how many you can spot, then check your answers when the credits roll.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## The Dawg (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you ever see the 80's metal take on a benefit event? See how many you can spot, then check your answers when the credits roll.


None of them. After looking at the credits, Ted was the only name that I knew. Not a metal head.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)

When crime pays.... for the victim. [I made her a superstar!]


----------



## xtsho (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


They seem surprisingly joyless.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)

This is what angles sound like


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2019)

Watson died of a heart attack on May 17, 1996, collapsing on stage while on tour in Yokohama, Japan.

On June 25, 2019, _The New York Times Magazine_ listed Johnny "Guitar" Watson among hundreds of artists whose material was reportedly destroyed in the 2008 Universal fire.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Johnny "Guitar" Watson among hundreds of artists whose material was reportedly destroyed in the 2008 Universal fire. . . . . . .


That sucks. If I knew about the fire, I had forgot it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Universal_Studios_fire


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 13, 2019)

RIP Eddie


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gimme some water I shot a man on the Mexican border cool cool water


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 23, 2019)

fuck yes


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## RandolphLundgren (Sep 26, 2019)

great song


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

Mr Floyd


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


>


*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
5 hrs · 
42 years ago today, on October 20, 1977, a Convair CV-240 chartered by Lynyrd Skynyrd ran out of fuel and crashed in Gillsburg, Mississippi, near the end of its flight from Greenville, South Carolina, to Baton Rouge, Louisiana.
Lead singer Ronnie Van Zant, guitarist/vocalist Steve Gaines, backing vocalist Cassie Gaines (Steve's older sister), assistant road manager Dean Kilpatrick, pilot Walter McCreary and co-pilot William Gray all died as a result of the crash. Twenty others survived.
The pilots attempted an emergency landing on a small airstrip, but the plane crashed in a forest near Gillsburg, Mississippi.
Cassie Gaines was a member of Lynyrd Skynyrd's backup vocal group "The Honkettes". One of the other members of the group, JoJo Billingsley, was not on the plane and was home sick as she had been planning to join the tour in Little Rock, Arkansas, on October 23. Billingsley has said that she had dreamed of the plane crash and begged Allen Collins by telephone not to continue using it.
Do you remember your first thoughts when you heard of the crash?
RIP Cassie, Steve, Ronnie, Dean, Walter and William. They are as free as a bird now...



https://www.facebook.com/ufi/reaction/profile/browser/?ft_ent_identifier=ZmVlZGJhY2s6MzQwMjE0MjY0NjQ5MzA4Nw%3D%3D&av=100001053978306


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> *The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
> 
> RIP Cassie, Steve, Ronnie, Dean, Walter and William. They are as free as a bird now...


They are not free as a bird now. They are lifeless, deteriorated carcasses. Why do people say such ridiculous things?


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They are not free as a bird now. They are lifeless, deteriorated carcasses. Why do people say such ridiculous things?


Boomer Bill is a child of the 50's. They say those kind of things.

We have a family graveyard 1/4 mile from the house. I go by there whenever I'm doing my usual night walks. I have a little sing song saying hello to all there, and I end with "and Uncle Bobby, in spirit if not in ash." A while back one of the wife's cousin ask, "where is Bobby buried?" The wife said, "eh, he's not. His ashes are in the TV stand." {all the cost of Bobby's death fell on us, and we haven't bought a stone yet}


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Boomer Bill is a child of the 50's. They say those kind of things.
> 
> We have a family graveyard 1/4 mile from the house. I go by there whenever I'm doing my usual night walks. I have a little sing song saying hello to all there, and I end with "and Uncle Bobby, in spirit if not in ash." A while back one of the wife's cousin ask, "where is Bobby buried?" The wife said, "eh, he's not. His ashes are in the TV stand." {all the cost of Bobby's death fell on us, and we haven't bought a stone yet}



I understand the reluctance of people to acknowledge the reality and permanence of death; to want to deflect into something less painful, but I cringe when reading how dead musicians are having jam sessions somewhere with other dead musicians, for instance.

"They are over the hill and far away, waiting for miracles"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2019)

Thin leaf inspired , fuck yes .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2020)

featuring the neanderthal girls


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Blue back (Mar 13, 2020)

Black Sabbath Sweat Leaf


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 14, 2020)

You Should Have Seen It Comming!!! My My My Corona


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 24, 2020)

Ex James brown bassist and funkiest motha' in the universe, Bootsy Collins.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 26, 2020)

Genius


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 26, 2020)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 29, 2020)

203pm west coast lock down time !!!! get some of these horns all up in yo face


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


>


Props to the lyricist.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## The Dawg (Apr 3, 2020)

RIP Brother


----------



## SFnone (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 11, 2020)

Not only the best song of the 70s but the best ten minute song that was recorded in one take with no overdubs.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 11, 2020)

That was good.
I see your "best song of the 70s, best ten minute song that was recorded in one take with no overdubs", and raise you this one.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## myvoy (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)

“ that’s where the fun is “


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## greengreengang (May 26, 2020)

Sorry if repost


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2020)

too larry said:


>


Crosby's voice is unmistakeable !


----------



## SFnone (Jul 1, 2020)

this video makes me laugh ever time


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 10, 2020)

Shot in Central park, while tripping on acid.


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 13, 2020)

surely already posted, but whatever...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeeeaaah.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

The great Mick Box on guitars.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2020)

just had this cranked up to 11 on the Polks


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> just had this cranked up to 11 on the Polks


I saw him at a small club in Tampa around 1980. A great show.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> I saw him at a small club in Tampa around 1980. A great show.


just had to watch it again. i never noticed that he's playing a 12 string.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> just had to watch it again. i never noticed that he's playing a 12 string.


Yes. When I saw him, and they had couple of three 12 strings on the stage.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

topcat said:


>


You might find something here to hear.





__





Jerry, like this thread, is still Dead


And Grateful Dead 08/29/80 The Spectrum - Philadelphia, PA Set 1: Alabama Getaway Promised Land Candyman Me And My Uncle Big River Row Jimmy Little Red Rooster Brown-Eyed Women Far From Me Lost Sailor Saint Of Circumstance Deal Set 2: Greatest Story Ever Told Althea Let It Grow He's Gone...



rollitup.org


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

Not sure if this is already here but it should be


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

Big fan of this one


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

a haow haow haow you know what Im talkin about....


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

Drinkin song on the boat


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

Gotta love this jam...


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

This song always gave me chills


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)

Its 69 but close enuf


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Romulanman (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2020)

Anything by the Eagles


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Anything by the Eagles


Bad Company was that the 70s? Kiss? Anyone remember a band called White Trash? Three albino brothers last name if ahhh, Winter? How bout Fleetwood Mac? A band called Aerosmith, and an all time fav, lynyrd skynyrd!!


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2020)

abalonehx said:


>


Props on the Dire Straights, good call. Telegraph Road album was bomb.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 10, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Props on the Dire Straights, good call. Telegraph Road album was bomb.


And Donald Fagen was The Man. Never gave an interview except once, answered questions written in a napkin, by I think rolling stone mag.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2020)

birthday boy *Mr Perry !





*


----------



## postickslim (Sep 10, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


----------



## postickslim (Sep 10, 2020)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2020)

"It's so lonely in the state of Maine."


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2020)

(I) came here willingly
(And I) will go down valiantly
(We made a vow) to give it all we had to give
(We made a vow) to die as we had lived


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2020)

RIP Ken Hensley, acoustic guitar, vocals, songwriter


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## athlete (Jan 25, 2021)

<iframe width="714" height="476" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 1, 2021)

1967


----------



## monstercoi (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes sir !!!!


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2021)

The Doors. Joshua Tree National Park. Acid. Too cool.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)

BROOKLYN'S IN DA HOUSE


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)

SHIMMY SHIMMY YAH


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 11, 2021)

@osowhom


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2021)

More Humble Pie


----------



## magnetik (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

1970


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 19, 2021)

But no Led Zepplin?


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 19, 2021)

I guess Iron Maiden is out! 79


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## raggyb (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 19, 2021)

I've said it before and I'll say it again..


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


----------



## solakani (Feb 20, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> But no Led Zepplin?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-remembers-the-60s.960503/post-16156484

Squeeze me baby, till the juice runs down my leg
Squeeze me baby, till the juice runs down my leg
The way you squeeze my lemon, ah
I'm gonna fall right out of bed
Bed, bed, bed, yeah


----------



## solakani (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


The first 4 1/2 minutes of this clip are fantastic, as like many one hit wonders do, they stretch out the hit a little too long.

For a lounge lizard in the day, this tune sealed the deal. Spot target, engage target in pre-emptive eye contact, then tip the DJ to play 'Always and Forever'.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2021)

An American Dream


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 13, 2021)

Blaze up & run it through .


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2021)

too larry said:


>





abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


No ki


abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Apr 29, 2021)

Rednecks. Randy Newman


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 2, 2021)

Cry Tough


----------



## topcat (May 8, 2021)

Green Onions -Booker T & the MG's





Edit: Oops, should have put this in the 60's section.


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2021)

James Gang Funk #49


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> James Gang Funk #49


Through some quirk of how I loaded CD's onto my mp3 player, each time around I have two James gang songs only two songs apart. I always get a lift when the 2nd one comes on. It's like bonus Joe Walsh.


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2021)

injinji said:


> Through some quirk of how I loaded CD's onto my mp3 player, each time around I have two James gang songs only two songs apart. I always get a lift when the 2nd one comes on. It's like bonus Joe Walsh.


It has a great jam. I wish it was longer. I used to ride with a guy who had a good stereo down Van Nuys Bl. on Wednesday night cruise blasting that song. Good times.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 13, 2021)

"Your mother is a hippie"


----------



## Dorian2 (May 13, 2021)

1978


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 17, 2021)

Apple Cider Reconstitution Al Stewart


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

Can't you hear me knocking.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

Honky Cat. Elton John in his prime.


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 26, 2021)

79th and Sunset. Humble Pie. "You play blue vein flute." RIP, Steve Marriott.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 26, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 27, 2021)

Garden Party. Rick Nelson.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 11, 2021)

Poke at the Pope. Donovan.


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2021)

Nope


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2021)

Fleetwood Mac. Hypnotized, featuring Bob Welch.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

topcat said:


> Fleetwood Mac. Hypnotized, featuring Bob Welch.


As much as I hate what FM became, I have to admit Bob Welch songs were always a hit with the ladies.


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2021)

Come Monday. Jimmy Buffett. Dang! Jimmy's girlfriend/wife, Jane, is good lookin'!


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Come Monday. Jimmy Buffett. Dang! Jimmy's girlfriend/wife, Jane, is good lookin'!


Through some quirk of nature, or maybe how I loaded the CD's, there are always back to back Jimmy songs on my mp3 shuffle. So. . . . .


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> Through some quirk of nature, or maybe how I loaded the CD's, there are always back to back Jimmy songs on my mp3 shuffle. So. . . . .


He's been a favorite of mine since the early 70's, but my destination was Hawaii, nearly every summer.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

topcat said:


> He's been a favorite of mine since the early 70's, but my destination was Hawaii, nearly every summer.


Back when I had a house trailer as my river camp, the first of the 6 CD's in the changer was JB Songs You Know by Heart. Never changed it in all the years I had power down there.

You might like this thread. It never took off like I thought it would.






Tropicale


I figured we needed a new music thread. And YT seems to think I need to listen to the coconut bra crowd this morning. So here goes.



rollitup.org


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 1, 2021)

^Love this song.
It has a 3-4 beat during the "Round and round and round" part, which is different because funk is always on the one. George was never going to put it on an album because he couldn't figure out how to make it work. At this point Junie Morrison from the Ohio players was in his band, Junie is a genius and told George that he thought that he could arrange the song.
George sang the song to him, acapella, and Junie was able to make it all work, everything that George had been trying to figure out for years just fell into place.


----------



## topcat (Aug 3, 2021)

Tell me all the things you do. Fleetwood Mac. A period of transition after Peter Green and before Buckingham/Nicks, but with session musician Christine Perfect (soon to become McVie) on keyboards and vocals.


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)

1975


----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2021)

Fallin' in Love. Souther, Hillman, Furay Band.


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

Pride of Man. Quicksilver Messenger Service.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

Teach Your Children. Crosby, Stills and Nash.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 27, 2021)

Nobody but you. Loggins and Messina.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Down by the River. CSN&Y. Say Stephen, now is that a real poncho, or a Sears poncho?


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Down by the River. CSN&Y. Say Stephen, now is that a real poncho, or a Sears poncho?


One of the best bands ever. Neil said the fact they were so over produced was the main reason he got out.


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> One of the best bands ever. Neil said the fact they were so over produced was the main reason he got out.


Neil has great things to say about Stephen's musicianship and rightly so.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> Down by the River. CSN&Y. Say Stephen, now is that a real poncho, or a Sears poncho?


Zappa fan?


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Zappa fan?


Enough of one to appreciate his humor. Stills wore a poncho for a while, kind of a signature, so it hit me. Good to know someone got it.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 31, 2021)

topcat said:


> Enough of one to appreciate his humor. Stills wore a poncho for a while, kind of a signature, so it hit me. Good to know someone got it.


He didn’t have many songs that got on the radio, but ”Camarillo Brillo” was one of them. ”Is that a real poncho? I mean, is that a Mexican poncho, or is that like a Sears poncho”.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2021)

MustGro said:


> He didn’t have many songs that got on the radio, but ”Camarillo Brillo” was one of them. ”Is that a real poncho? I mean, is that a Mexican poncho, or is that like a Sears poncho”.


Dweezils version jams


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 21, 2021)

Magic Bus. The Who. Actually, a 60's tune, but recorded in 1970. Live at Leed's.






Edit; I couldn't afford a $300 drum set, and never liked the Who's destruction, but Keith Moon was big for me.


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Oct 5, 2021)

Off topic but I need help to identify a vinyl lp from the 70s but all I have is a lo-res pic of the album art.


----------



## topcat (Oct 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> Off topic but I need help to identify a vinyl lp from the 70s but all I have is a lo-res pic of the album art.
> View attachment 5003122


T.Rex, Electric Warrior


----------



## solakani (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## The Dawg (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 12, 2021)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


Dont know where you are from .....BUT THAT AINT RIGHT Great 70s You must be young


----------



## Creature1969 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Just Be (Dec 12, 2021)

Captain Beefheart - Big Eyed Beans From Venus (1972)


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 26, 2021)

Boogie Smoogie. Atlanta Rhythm Section.


----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 26, 2021)

Anything by these ol’boys


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> Boogie Smoogie. Atlanta Rhythm Section.


I've seen ARS more than any other live act. They came through Dothan AL every summer.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 30, 2021)

1977


----------



## Just Be (Dec 31, 2021)

Harry Nilsson - Jump Into the Fire (1971)


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 10, 2022)

James Gang. Walk Away.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 21, 2022)

We lost another great rock and roller today


----------



## Jerry Cush (Jan 21, 2022)

The Dawg said:


> We lost another great rock and roller today


----------



## topcat (Jan 22, 2022)

Dead skunk in the middle of the road. Loudon Wainwright III. Come on, stink.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 26, 2022)

Keep on truckin'. Hot Tuna. What's that smell like fish, oh baby? Hot Tuna.


----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 28, 2022)

James Taylor. Fire and Rain.


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Jan 30, 2022)

Love this album cover


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 31, 2022)

we lost another icon in rock and roll. RIP Dr Johnny Fever


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 31, 2022)

The Dawg said:


> we lost another icon in rock and roll. RIP Dr Johnny Fever


continued...


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## myke (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 8, 2022)

Drop a tab sit back and relax.
1979 
Billy Thorpe Children of the Sun


----------



## Rwomen (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Zellmet (Feb 10, 2022)

Just some guy singing a love-song to his cat...lol


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Rwomen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

Loggins & Messina. Be Free. Dang, this is a fine performance of this song!


----------



## Pacoson71 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Zellmet (Feb 18, 2022)

Pacoson71 said:


> View attachment 5085092


Are you an analyst?


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2022)

Mississippi Queen. Mountain.


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Feb 23, 2022)

RIP My Brother


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2022)

Working on the road. Ten Years After.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> Working on the road. Ten Years After.


F'ing Alvin Lee !


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 26, 2022)

topcat said:


> Working on the road. Ten Years After.


----------



## topcat (Feb 28, 2022)

Cry Tough. Nils Lofgren.


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2022)

Every picture tells a story. Rod Stewart.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## sdd420 (Mar 2, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


Love that guitar


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 2, 2022)

topcat said:


> Every picture tells a story. Rod Stewart.


Oh, the 70's and 80's...f'ing Rod......


----------



## xtsho (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 9, 2022)

Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts. Bob Dylan


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

topcat said:


> Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts. Bob Dylan


You Tube had me listening to this tonight.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's...
> (1970)


LMAO, I love the sarcasm! The bands of the 70's produced the best music the world has ever heard.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)

potpimp said:


> LMAO, I love the sarcasm! The bands of the 70's produced the best music the world has ever heard.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2022)

Baby Driver. Simon & Garfunkel. Recorded in the 60's, released in the 70's.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2022)

Uneasy Rider. Charlie Daniels.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2022)

“I’ve come to take you home “


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)

Thundercrack. . . .


----------



## potpimp (May 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 5103399


I was the guitarist in a band with Greg's wife, Sandy Whitfield. She wasn't actually in the band but she wrote songs for us and hung out with us. It was a little weird playing in front of her, considering the hundreds of concerts she had been to.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2022)

potpimp said:


> I was the guitarist in a band with Greg's wife, Sandy Whitfield. She wasn't actually in the band but she wrote songs for us and hung out with us. It was a little weird playing in front of her, considering the hundreds of concerts she had been to.


Rhythm guitar or lead? But either way that's pretty cool


----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2022)

Elvin Bishop Juke Joint Jump


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 2, 2022)

One of my favorite, maybe a little late, but pretty sure the band started in the 70s...


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 2, 2022)

H


PioneerValleyOG said:


> One of my favorite, maybe a little late, but pretty sure the band started in the 70s...


Ha! It was 1978!!!! I was still a skipper, well junior high maybe. I heard junior high isn't even a thing anymore


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2022)

Jim Croce Operator (that's not the way it feels)


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2022)

Joy of Cooking. Brownsville/Mockingbird. Peoples Park '72


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 11, 2022)

“Don’t need him around anyhow “


----------



## topcat (Jun 17, 2022)

Firefall. You are the woman.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> , , , , , , , . I heard junior high isn't even a thing anymore


I think they call it middle school now.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> “Don’t need him around anyhow “


_*"Well, I hope Neil Young will remember
a southern man don't need him around anyhow"*_

Ronnie and Neil liked and respected each other. Ronnie was not the racists that the song lyrics would lead you to believe.

The shirts.


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2022)

Love the one you're with. Stephen Stills. With a nod to Billy Preston.


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)

Honky Cat. Elton John.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2022)

Give it to me. J. Geils Band.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2022)

Stone cold fever. Humble Pie.






30 Days in the hole.






Hot N Nasty.


----------



## The Dawg (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 4, 2022)

So today I bust my ass harvesting down in the basement tents, in the fucking 85° temps and 80% humidity, with a 70 pint dehumidifier running full blast, sweating my scrawny, flat ass off. Suck down several Coors Lights to rehydrate, hit the shower, then the hot tub for some much needed relaxation and this is the first tune on my Pandora spin:






50 fucking years on... the more things change, the more they stay the same, how utterly and totally depressing this feeling is.


----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2022)

Popsicle Toes. Michael Franks.


----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2022)

The low spark of high heeled boys. Traffic.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

Had some time today to actually go to sub forums that I usually don't visit, the Newbie and Plant Problems sections. OMFG. Somebody posts one shitty looking leaf and 5 or 10 people jump in with about 10 or 15 possible defencicies and 30 conflicting solutions. Langbeinite? Good God almighty.

I couldn't escape the sense of Love It To Death and yes Alice, we still got a:


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2022)

Levon. Elton John.


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2022)

Jackie Wilson said (I'm in heaven when you smile). Van Morrison.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Had some time today to actually go to sub forums that I usually don't visit, the Newbie and Plant Problems sections. OMFG. Somebody posts one shitty looking leaf and 5 or 10 people jump in with about 10 or 15 possible defencicies and 30 conflicting solutions. Langbeinite? Good God almighty.
> 
> I couldn't escape the sense of Love It To Death and yes Alice, we still got a:


Not to mention three folks will tell them to use the search function next time, that it had already been answered many times. lol

Music is the safest place to be on RIU.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Mellow old School (Sep 17, 2022)

Every number from the Doors...


----------



## topcat (Sep 19, 2022)

Baker Street. Gerry Rafferty.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Sep 20, 2022)

topcat said:


> Baker Street. Gerry Rafferty.


A definite favorite


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2022)

Hurricane. Bob Dylan.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## The Dawg (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

topcat said:


> Hurricane. Bob Dylan.


My old mp3 player finally died and I started using the new one I bought a couple years ago. Although it is 16 gig compared to 8 gigs for my old one, I haven't actually added any new music since right after I bought it. So with less CD's, it's going through them faster. I get that song about every week or so, according to how much I listen.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

The Dawg said:


>


Alto Reed, the best named performer in rock and roll.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 29, 2022)

We lost another great rock and roller. RIP Brother


----------



## topcat (Oct 30, 2022)

Do you know what I mean. Lee Michaels.


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2022)

Look at you look at me. Dave Mason.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 7, 2022)

Musically and fashion wise the 70s reigned supreme.


----------



## topcat (Dec 13, 2022)

Fire and Rain. James Taylor.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Dec 18, 2022)

Paul Simon Have a good time.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## tstick (Dec 21, 2022)

How silver and gold was used in lyrics of the 70's:






And here is how it's used in more recent times:


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 30, 2022)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 30, 2022)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2022)

Don't try to lay no Boogie-Woogie on the king of rock and roll. Long John Baldry


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2023)

That was fun !! Happy new year !


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)

More face time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 1, 2023)

rare clip where the bassist gets as much air time as lead guitar with Bernie Calvert working that Fender P Bass


----------



## topcat (Jan 2, 2023)

Amie. Pure Prairie League


----------



## Bongoloid (Jan 2, 2023)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## doughper (Jan 3, 2023)

abalonehx said:


> There wasn't much good music created in the 70's but a few good songs...ya know...
> (1970)


No, not at all, just this, says wiki:
Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Uriah Heep and Black Sabbath were at the height of their international fame, particularly in the United States. By the second half of the decade, many other acts had also achieved stardom, namely, Mountain, Grand Funk Railroad, Alice Cooper, Cactus, James Gang, AC/DC, Blue Öyster Cult, Kiss, Aerosmith, Van Halen.

Arena rock grew in popularity through rock acts such as Boston, Kansas, Styx, Journey, Toto, Foreigner, and Heart.

And then they list these:
Frank Zappa, Captain Beefheart, and Blood, Sweat and Tears,[10] to more pop rock oriented bands like Boston, Foreigner, Journey, Kansas, and Styx.[11] These, beside British bands Supertramp and Electric Light Orchestra, all demonstrated a prog rock influence and while ranking among the most commercially successful acts of the 1970s, ushering in the era of pomp or arena rock, which would last until the costs of complex shows (often with theatrical staging and special effects), would be replaced by more economical rock festivals as major live venues in the 1990s.

Successful American new wave bands in the late seventies included Talking Heads, the Cars, the Knack, the B-52's, and Devo. 

abalone must be TIC, yeah?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## The Dawg (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Saturday at 5:55 PM)

The Best Albums of 1973: 65 Essential Full-Lengths


From Stevie Wonder to Elton John and Mike Oldfield to The Wailers, the best albums of this year have something for everyone.




www.yahoo.com





Gonna make it to 50 this week. Lots of these were in mom's albums when I was young.

Some were 8 tracks


----------



## The Dawg (Saturday at 6:51 PM)




----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Sunday at 2:57 AM)

Australian version 1970 by Zoot


----------



## topcat (Sunday at 12:34 PM)

Brian Auger's Oblivion Express. Straight ahead.


----------



## singlecoiled (Sunday at 3:33 PM)

One of the best of the 70's if you ask me. Grew up listening to this with my parents.






Or this, I'm torn.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Sunday at 4:40 PM)




----------



## Roadblock007 (Sunday at 10:15 PM)

Got to throw in the greatest entertainer of all time.


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 9:17 PM)

RIP


----------

